# [Q] Unlocking Bootloader for Xperia Play?



## Pondis (May 3, 2012)

Hi, firstly I would like to say that I am a long time lurker, first time poster.

Secondly, I am having trouble unlocking the bootloader of my Play.

I have tried using Omnius which I am told will solve the problem, but I just dont want to pay for a fix.

Is there another way to crack open the bootloader without paying for a service or am I just going to have to stump up some cash?

Thanks for the help!


----------

